# MSNBC - The week in pictures



## Kacey (Mar 30, 2007)

From MSNBC... No caption necessary...


----------



## jim777 (Apr 4, 2007)

That looks like a mastiff or a bull mastiff, big fella!


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 4, 2007)

Kacey said:


> From MSNBC... No caption necessary...


 
Actually, the quote attached to this photo is great:



> Levester Johnson takes his dog, Armani, an Italian Cane Corso, out for a morning jog on Monday, March 26, in Akron, Ohio.  "I was lazy this morning," said Johnson.  "*I'm on the way to the gym myself.*  I wanted to make sure [Armani] got in a workout before I left."


 
Can't walk the dog because he's going to the gym.  That's like, "Gentlemen, you can't fight in here!  This is the war room!"  God help him if that thing spots a squirrel.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 4, 2007)

I didn't read the clip, but a Cane Corso is another huge dog (~140 pounds). If it sees a squirrel...:lol: he better drop that leash before his shoulder gets dislocated!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 4, 2007)

jim777 said:


> I didn't read the clip, but a Cane Corso is another huge dog (~140 pounds). If it sees a squirrel...:lol: he better drop that leash before his shoulder gets dislocated!



If writing a scene for a comedy film it would show the dog dragging the car along with the owner... :lol:


----------



## crushing (Apr 4, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Actually, the quote attached to this photo is great:
> 
> Can't walk the dog because he's going to the gym. That's like, "Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the war room!" God help him if that thing spots a squirrel.


 
LOL!

Do you think this is his gym?


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 4, 2007)

crushing said:


> LOL!
> 
> Do you think this is his gym?


I love 24 Hour Fitness here in California. The other irony....most aren't open 24 hours!:ultracool


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 4, 2007)

crushing said:


> LOL!
> 
> Do you think this is his gym?


 
LOL!  Please tell me that is a Photoshop.  Please...


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 4, 2007)

Almost forgot - Joe Queenan used an identical scene as the launching point for his hilarious anti-boomer screed "Balsamic Dreams: A Short But Self-Important History of the Baby Boomer Generation".  I thought he was kidding, though.  I never dreamed somebody would actually do this.  :rofl:


----------

